# which one would you choose?



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

oneday,if you want to buy a new golf equipment ,where do you like to finish this bargin?
You know,there are more and more shops where we can buy the goods.Do you know where will you buy?
Now,if there are two shops,one is in your motherland and the other is in the forign country.Which one would you choose?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Even if the local shop was a little more expensive I'd buy locally. The local shop can give you advice, and I can take the goods back easily if there was a problem.

also, I like to support local commerce.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I purchase all my clubs from two places. My irons come from out of state from Kansas, and my metal are purchased locally from a private club fitter who sells components. From past dealings I have great confidence in these two sellers to keep me playing with the correct stuff. I tend to stay away from the local golf shops in Southern Nevada. They simply can't be trusted.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> Even if the local shop was a little more expensive I'd buy locally. The local shop can give you advice, and I can take the goods back easily if there was a problem.
> 
> also, I like to support local commerce.


 Up to a point,I agree with you.
I think the foreign shop also can give you some advice.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> I purchase all my clubs from two places. My irons come from out of state from Kansas, and my metal are purchased locally from a private club fitter who sells components. From past dealings I have great confidence in these two sellers to keep me playing with the correct stuff. I tend to stay away from the local golf shops in Southern Nevada. They simply can't be trusted.


 I think you should try some other shop and store.I hope you can get joy and happiness there.


----------

